# Transmission oil for 4850



## awni (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi,
We bought a used JD 4850 and we need to know the grade of transmission oil,
could any body help!


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Hy-gard I believe


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------

